# Mimimi? Alles doof? zu viel stress? Hier mal ne Lösung!



## Borberat (27. Februar 2009)

Bevor die überzeugten Allys weiterlesen... ICH MORDE FÜR DIE HORDE!

So =)

Nun zum Thema, ich hab eigentlich nix worüber ich whinen möchte oder mich beschweren,
meine Intention ist mehr einen Lösungsvorschlag zu machen.

Kurz vorab:
Ich spiele seit Release WoW bin damit ja schon mit BC gebeutelt gewesen und enttäuscht, und Wotlk 
hat die neuen Strukturen noch gefestigt. Nicht mehr nur Elite Gilden haben eine sehr autoritäre Führung,
jede Gilde besteht nur aus Pflicht hier, Pflicht da.

Da ich lange erfolgreich Raiden war sehe ich in dieser Art der Führung einen Sinn, wurde es in meinen/unseren Raids
ja auch nie unfreundlich egal wie unterschiedlich der Skill der Leute war.
Nachdem ich aber irgenwann immer mehr von der extremen Itemgeilheit und anderem angenervt war, habe ich beschlossen
eine eigene Gilde zu gründen, die ich nur zum entspannen nehme. 
(Die alten Gildies haben mir eh alle in der FL da gibt es auch keinen Abbruch der Kommunikation)

Und nun zu meinem Vorschlag:

Server: Blutkessel (kleiner, mittelmäßiger BC Server mit anständiger Auslastung)
Gilde: Chilledfreakz

*LÄD EIN!!!!*

Alle die einen Char machen möchten mit dem sie keinen stress wollen, keine Pflichttermine,
kein dauerhaftes "zieh mich hier zieh mich da" sondern einfach nur in Ruhe mit entspannten Leuten spielen
wollen sind hiermit herzlichst eingeladen sich auf dem Server Blutkessel auf Hordenseite einen Twink zu erstellen.
Dass hochlvln auf 80 ist keine Pflicht, man kann auch in den kleinen Inis Fun haben.
Spezialitäten der Gilde (ausser meine Hochheiligen Anwesenheit *hüstel*):
Schön 2er runs durch alle alten inis mit gleichlvligen Twinks, freundliche entspannte Atmosphäre, komische Ideen bis zum 
Umfallen und so weiter
Neulingen erkläre ich gerne die von mir erdachten Taktiken etc. (Was ich sagen will: NOOBS WILLKOMMEN)
Wir sind keine TS Junkies, wer will kann TS kommen wer keine Lust hat kommt halt nicht =)
Wenn wir genug 80er haben und alle mal lust haben können wir auch Raiden gehen, aber wir werden KEINE Stammgrp aufstellen
sondern nur machen wozu wir lust haben.

Hier die einzigen Aufnahmekriterien für die Chilledfreakz:

Euer Twink muss Chilled**** heißen.
Meine heißen Chilledfreak mit allen Akzenten, wir haben Chilledpalas/Chilledshamis/Chilledladys/Chilledudus etc.
(Ausnahmen haben die Regel^^ Bei interesse schreibt mir hier eine PN)

Und bei uns wird sich NICHT angezickt! Und "Alda dainä Mudda" ist ein Grund für Instant Kick solange es ernst gemeint ist =)


----------



## Borberat (27. Februar 2009)

.. ups doppelpost-.-


----------



## Shubunki (28. Februar 2009)

Schade, dass ich nicht auf Blutkessel spiele...würde sofort bei Dir einsteigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (2. März 2009)

Kannst gerne auch nen Twink erstellen (Kein Toderitter=)
Ein bischen Startkapital kriegst du auch^^ So ein paar Taschen und ein bischen Gold fürs Grundequip,
wie oft du online bist ist wie gesagt egal, hauptsache du bist kein Stresser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. März 2009)

Ich werd vlt. mal reinschnuppern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (2. März 2009)

=) /who Chilledfreakz wenn ihr online seid =)


----------



## Sheilina (4. März 2009)

/Push


----------



## Imagino (6. März 2009)

Hallo

Knapp, bevor ich mit 3 Mains, 24 Twinks und 3 Bankchars der erste WoW-Spieler mit Burn-Out-Syndrom werden konnte, erreichte mich deine Einladung.

Danke Danke Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde also noch mal ganz von vorne anfangen und unter deiner Anleitung alles gaaanz anders und natürlich viel gesünder und besser machen.

Voller Vorfreude auf ein neues, chilliges Dasein

der Ima


----------



## Borberat (20. März 2009)

mein liebster Chilledchilli!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe es gefällt dir bei uns auch wenn wir noch sehr wenige sind, aber das steht ja in keinem 
Konflikt zu einer Chillergilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du diese WE on bist, ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit, hab mein weibchen zu Ihren Eltern geschickt und
dürfte daher morgen 24h online sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CHILLER ALLER LÄNDER!! SCHAUT BEI UNS REIN!


----------



## netherrochen (22. März 2009)

ola!
also,wenn ich das so lese bekomm ich ja wieder lust auf einen deutschen server anzufangen.bin vor 2 jahren auf nen spanischen server gewechselt,weil mir das hier zu stressig wurde und mehr in arbeit ausartete.von der unhöflichkeit ganz zu schweigen.diese probleme gibts dort nicht,ist alles entspannter und freundlicher.allerdings müsste ich hier wieder bei null anfangen,denn mit meinen ganzen chars komm ich nicht wieder zurück.aber wenn euch das nicht stören würde.werd ich mir ernsthaft überlegen.

VIVA LA HORDA!!!!!


----------



## Färt1 (24. März 2009)

Ja servus!

Also ich währe da auch dabei, für den Fall das ihr noch ein Platz frei habt ; )
Bin Wiedereinsteiger und habe genau aus den negativen Gründen die du oben nanntest aufgehört. Ich komme die Tage mal auf Blutkessel und schau mal ob ich jemanden von euch finde^^

bis dahin


greetz


----------



## EvilChris (24. März 2009)

Klingt wirklich... anders! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ebenfalls Wiedereinsteiger und vielleicht hat ja einer der anderen Wiedereinsteiger über mir, Lust mich zu werben, damit man neben dem ganzen chillen auch etwas Fortschritt erkennt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Färt1 (24. März 2009)

mmh...klingt interessant^^

habe nur keinen plan wie das mit dem werben läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jedoch ist Google auch mein Freund und wird mir da bestimmt helfen ; )

greetz


----------



## EvilChris (24. März 2009)

Du schickst mir über deine Accountverwaltung eine Einladung für WoW an meine eMail die ich annehmen muss. Damit habe ich Zugang zu einer 10-Tage-Trial, wenn ich diese dann in einen Vollaccount umwandle, bekommst du einen Monat gratis Spielzeit und ein exklusives Zebramount. Zudem bekommen die beiden verbundenen Accounts dreifache Erfahrungspunkte für 90 Tage wenn sie zusammen in einer Gruppe sind und können sich einmal pro Stunde zueinander porten.

Kannst mir ja mal deine ICQ-Nr. posten bei Interesse.


----------



## Färt1 (24. März 2009)

jo habe dir da mal ne pn geschickt

müssen das ja hier nicht breittreten

greetz


----------



## Borberat (25. März 2009)

Hey ihr lieben!

Immer gerne, wie gesagt wir nehmen alles, allerdings wäre ich euch dankbar wenn es kein DK wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin ab dem WE wieder öfter on, einfach online anwhispern, /who Chilledfreakz

Ich freu mich über jeden der keine lust auf dummes rumgezicke hat und dauerstress im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (9. Mai 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Hey ihr lieben!
> 
> Immer gerne, wie gesagt wir nehmen alles, allerdings wäre ich euch dankbar wenn es kein DK wird
> 
> ...



/push =)


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

Hmm, da ich eh in letzter Zeit in Twinklaune bin werd ich bei euch mal einsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (10. Juli 2009)

Aber sicher, mit /who Chilledfreakz seht ihr immer wer von uns gerade on ist, whispert uns einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Chilling Freak!


----------

